# get those hummingbird feeders out....sugar mix recipe in thread



## strollingbones (May 1, 2015)

Table sugar is perfect. The normal mixture, especially ideal during hot or dry weather, is ¼ cup of sugar per cup of water. During cold, rainy, or foggy conditions when fresh water is plentiful but birds need more energy, it’s fine to make the mixture 1/3 cup of sugar per cup of water. Concentrations of sugars in natural nectars vary within about that range

Feeding Hummingbirds Birding Basics


----------



## there4eyeM (May 1, 2015)

These are just such lovely creatures in this poster's view!


----------



## Sunni Man (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for the recipe.

I just bought a feeder yesterday.

Question: Does the feeder need to be hung in a shaded area?


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

They've been buzzing around here for a couple of weeks already, I was late catching up with 'em.  But I usually keep four or five going since they're so territorial, on different sides of the house.  Of course there's always one that will take a position on the corner bush where it can see both and "defend" either one.

I think you gotta have at least two feeders as alternatives.  They're so territorial they'll chase their own mate away.

And keep 'em clean!  Rinse out well with a vinegar solution and change fluid every couple of days so it doesn't sit in the heat and spoil.


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> I just bought a feeder yesterday.
> 
> Question: Does the feeder need to be hung in a shaded area?



The birds don't care but yes I'd definitely hang in the shade.  Direct sunlight spoils the nectar faster.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 1, 2015)

They dive bomb each other here in NY, they don't play well together


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> Table sugar is perfect. The normal mixture, especially ideal during hot or dry weather, is ¼ cup of sugar per cup of water. During cold, rainy, or foggy conditions when fresh water is plentiful but birds need more energy, it’s fine to make the mixture 1/3 cup of sugar per cup of water. Concentrations of sugars in natural nectars vary within about that range
> 
> Feeding Hummingbirds Birding Basics


I had a tiger stripped one fly in when the door was open..


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

I had to go buy a new bag of sugar, as the one from last year turned into solid rock.  I don't use it for anything else so it just sits.  Wish they'd sell it in smaller bags.

Don't fill the feeder to its capacity, it will be wasted.  You only want enough in there for a few days until you can dump and refill.  Make a large batch and keep the rest in a container in the fridge.


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2015)

Bald Eagles are hangin' out on the front lawn(5 acres) and they snatched a pup a few days ago...


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> They dive bomb each other here in NY, they don't play well together



Yup, they all do that.  If you're lucky you'll get to see the mating pattern -- the male swoops back and forth in huge figure-8 patterns to impress the female.

Then of course once she awards her favors they'll be dive bombing each other in feeder jealousy.


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I had to go buy a new bag of sugar, as the one from last year turned into solid rock.  I don't use it for anything else so it just sits.  Wish they'd sell it in smaller bags.
> 
> Don't fill the feeder to its capacity, it will be wasted.  You only want enough in there for a few days until you can dump and refill.  Make a large batch and keep the rest in a container in the fridge.


I have some of the premix from the store..I buy it on clearance...


----------



## BlackSand (May 1, 2015)

When I put out a humming bird feeders, the back porch starts reminding me of the Atlanta Airport.
Only it is a good thing there is not as much squawking and fighting at the airport.

.


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> When I put out a humming bird feeders, the back porch starts reminding me of the Atlanta Airport.
> Only it is a good thing there is not as much squawking and fighting at the airport.




Not as much twittering either.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 1, 2015)

How high off the ground should the feeder be hung?


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> How high off the ground should the feeder be hung?


3-4 feet unless you have animals that can get into it...I have some that stick in the ground and look like flowers, they are about 18 inches above ground and some hanging from tree branches..


----------



## Sunni Man (May 1, 2015)

Will the feeder attract ants, mosquitos, squirrels, etc.?


----------



## strollingbones (May 1, 2015)

ants yes.....i dont think much else will bother it


----------



## BlackSand (May 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Not as much twittering either.



I put out three feeders ... One on either end and one in the middle.
Within a week a male will claim each of the feeders on the ends ... They will spend most of the day sitting in a tree and watching the feeders.
They let the females come and go ... Although they don't like them going to the wrong feeder.

The feeder in the middle is a good "drive-by" feeder for males and females who have not been claimed ... And a general point of contention or massive turf wars.
The dogfights are hilarious and some hummingbirds take advantage of the commotion to sneak in at one of the other feeders.

.


----------



## BlackSand (May 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Will the feeder attract ants, mosquitos, squirrels, etc.?



I get red wasps and yellow jackets on the feeders sometimes.



Sunni Man said:


> How high off the ground should the feeder be hung?



I hang mine on a small hook screwed into the soffit boards. 

.


----------



## peach174 (May 1, 2015)

I have been feeding mine for over a month now.
I have 3 - 32oz feeders and I have to fill them up every single day because we have so many.
We go through 40 pounds of sugar a month.


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Will the feeder attract ants, mosquitos, squirrels, etc.?



Ants most likely, and more problematically, yellowjackets if it has yellow on it.  Yellow attracts yellowjackets, hummers are attracted to red.  There's no reason to have yellow on a feeder but the feedermongers make 'em that way for us, thinking it's cute.  Best to rip off those fake yellow plastic flowers if you can.

If you do get yellowjackets, move the feeder to another location.   Yellowjackets are kinda stupid and the hummers will figure out the new location first.

You can keep the ants down by keeping it refreshed often (you'll often find drowned ants inside when you clean it out) and making sure it's not dripping.


----------



## BlackSand (May 1, 2015)

peach174 said:


> I have been feeding mine for over a month now.
> I have 3 - 32oz feeders and I have to fill them up every single day because we have so many.
> We go through 40 pounds of sugar a month.



I put mine up pretty early as well ... They help discourage the barn swallows from building nests under the porch.
I like barn swallows ... They are a beautiful bird and eat a lot of bugs ... But they are not friendly when they put a nest on your porch.

.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ants most likely, and more problematically, yellowjackets if it has yellow on it.  Yellow attracts yellowjackets, hummers are attracted to red.  There's no reason to have yellow on a feeder but the feedermongers make 'em that way for us, thinking it's cute.  Best to rip off those fake yellow plastic flowers if you can.


Thankfully, the feeder I purchased is red.   ....


----------



## Delta4Embassy (May 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ants most likely, and more problematically, yellowjackets if it has yellow on it.  Yellow attracts yellowjackets, hummers are attracted to red.  There's no reason to have yellow on a feeder but the feedermongers make 'em that way for us, thinking it's cute.  Best to rip off those fake yellow plastic flowers if you can.
> ...



Was gonna say they like the color red 

Got some fake plants hanging in my living room against the window and they have red "flowers" birds and squirrels are constantly trying to get to.  Birds flutter against the window, squirrels prop themselves up against the glass looking longingly at them. When I still had a screen door the squirrels would climb up it.


----------



## peach174 (May 1, 2015)

I use this.
Fill it up with water and they drown.
You can get them online or at hardware stores. They work great.
You can also make a moat yourself.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 1, 2015)

Ours have been back for a while now. Didn't look at the link yet but a couple of points - 

Don't use anything BUT white sugar, boil the mixture and let it cool. 
During hot weather, change the it often.
Clean the feeder well but make sure you rinse and rinse and rinse and then rinse some more.
If you get ants, slather some cooking oil on the hanger well above the feeder.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Don't use anything BUT white sugar, boil the mixture and let it cool.
> During hot weather, change the it often.
> Clean the feeder well but make sure you rinse and rinse and rinse and then rinse some more.
> If you get ants, slather some cooking oil on the hanger well above the feeder.


Why do you need to boil the mixture?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> I just bought a feeder yesterday.
> 
> Question: Does the feeder need to be hung in a shaded area?



Nope.


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

-


peach174 said:


> I use this.
> Fill it up with water and they drown.
> You can get them online or at hardware stores. They work great.
> You can also make a moat yourself.





As far as keeping ants away, from anything, in an Ahimsa spirit -- vinegar.  Ants won't go near vinegar.  Got ants in your kitchen?  Put a wall of vinegar in their path, they'll be outta there in a hurry.  Spill something sweet?  Wipe up with vinegar.  No ants.

Of course you don't want vinegar getting in your hummer nectar, but it's invaluable in cleaning out the fermentation that may take place in there between cleanings.  I've got an old toothbrush to get in the crevices and a special brush (looks like a tiny bottle brush) to whisk the feeder holes.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 1, 2015)

This Little Guy Crashed Into Our Window Bored Panda


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I have been feeding mine for over a month now.
> ...



I don't get barn swallows but I have a small jug mounted sideways (pointing out) on the porch wall.  Every year wrens build a nest in there.


----------



## Ravi (May 1, 2015)

My hummers just left for the summer so I won't see them again until fall. I don't use a feeder but have lots of flowering trees and bushes that they love and dive bomb each other over.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 1, 2015)

20 Vivid Hummingbird Close-ups Reveal Their Incredible Beauty Bored Panda


----------



## Sunni Man (May 1, 2015)

peach174 said:


> I use this.
> Fill it up with water and they drown.
> You can get them online or at hardware stores. They work great.
> You can also make a moat yourself.


They have these ant moats for sale on Amazon.

Everyone raved about how well they worked and gave the product 5 Stars.   ......


----------



## BlackSand (May 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I don't get barn swallows but I have a small jug mounted sideways (pointing out) on the porch wall.  Every year wrens build a nest in there.



I have a wren that builds her nest in my Mexican Petunia (Rullia Blue) I keep in a pot under the porch every winter.
She is a cute little thing ... Always busy.

.


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > I use this.
> ...



I rarely ever get ants -- a couple get inside but that's it.  I'm far more concerned about yellowjackets than ants.  The wasps will actually keep the hummers away, whereas the ants just get drunk.  I'd rather not kill them anyway, even if they did show up in numbers.  That's what the vinegar is for.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 1, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> I put mine up pretty early as well ... They help discourage the barn swallows from building nests under the porch.


So hummingbirds will drive off other birds?     .....


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > I put mine up pretty early as well ... They help discourage the barn swallows from building nests under the porch.
> ...



I haven't seen that.  I have seed/nut feeders for the other birds in between the hummer stations.   They pretty much ignore each other.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Don't use anything BUT white sugar, boil the mixture and let it cool.
> ...



One reason is that it makes it easier to get the sugar into a solution. Some say it stops or slows the fermentation process but I don't think that's true because that is caused by the birds themselves. That always seemed strange to me but there you are. 

Some years ago, the Arizona Sonora Desert Museum found that birds were dying from other reasons than just the red food color that we all now know is dangerous. They found that boiling stopped the deaths of birds in their own enclosure. 

Another point is that hummers don't live on flowers or nectar. They are insect eaters first and the nectar is a source of quick energy. 

If you find a hummer, try warming him in your hand and if he's comes to, offer the nectar, preferably by 1cc syringe.

I have rehabbed hummers, including tiny chicks in their nest. I've actually had people cut off the entire branch the nest is on and, believing the parents have deserted it, bring it in with the chicks in the next. Maddening, to say the least because the parents have not deserted the nest. They're nearby, watching.

Anyway, hand raising tiny hummers is just incredible. There is special nectar that is a complete food, very expensive but without it, they would die.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSand said:
> ...




Nor I. They scrap with each other and they avoid the wasps that feed on their feeders. 

Would love to have barn swallows build on my house.


----------



## BlackSand (May 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Would love to have barn swallows build on my house.



I don't know about that ... especially if you haven't had them build before.
They are very courageous birds and you will not be able to enjoy the area where they build.

They will dive-bomb  you relentlessly ... And they immediately call friends to come and help dive-bomb you.
They make clay and dirt nests ... And a terrible mess.

.


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Don't use anything BUT white sugar, boil the mixture and let it cool.
> ...


Your not making booze....


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> BlackSand said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




We have a big screened in porch on our deck and roll-down canvas shades. Our Carolina wrens nest in the rolled up ends. Makes a mess but we can sit on the deck and watch them feed their chicks. 

In Tucson, the cactus wrens nest year round and always in places you would prefer they not. But, whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Pogo (May 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I think it's to ensure the solution is sterile (of anything but the sugar).

The fermentation is in my experience most influenced by heat, especially sunlight.  That's why I always keep mine out of the sun.  Sunlight on a feeder will shorten the effective life of the nectar dramatically.


----------



## BlackSand (May 1, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> We have a big screened in porch on our deck and roll-down canvas shades. Our Carolina wrens nest in the rolled up ends. Makes a mess but we can sit on the deck and watch them feed their chicks.
> 
> In Tucson, the cactus wrens nest year round and always in places you would prefer they not. But, whatcha gonna do?



Well any bird is going to make a mess ... But I don't mind the wrens or a tit-mouse.
You can Google "barn swallow nest" and look at the images ... That will clear up what the nests are like (especially when multiple pairs nest).
You will also have copious amounts of bird poo everywhere ... Barn Swallows eat a lot of bugs, and poo a bunch all over the walls and everywhere else.

I mean I have house and gold finches that build nests in my hanging porch lights.
I don't mind taking them down and cleaning them when they are through for the season.
The barn swallows are simply not worth the trouble ... And as I mentioned before, the mess is only half the problem.
You won't be sitting there watching them do anything other than dive-bomb you with about 6 of their friends unless you are inside looking out a window.

Edit:
Barn swallows won't build anywhere they can see the sky from the interior of their nest.
Because of this ... When touring, you may notice how older plantation houses in the south paint the ceilings of the porches "sky blue".

.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 1, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to have barn swallows build on my house.
> ...




I've had swallows build their big mud nests on my house. Just not on the house where I live now. I've also rehabbed swallows. Fascinating birds.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




That's always been my take on it as well but, in getting licensed to rehab hummers, I learned the same as is said here -

The microorganisms that cause fermentation don't come from the water; they are transported to the feeder on _hummingbird_ bills.

I play it safe and boil.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 1, 2015)

BlackSand said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > We have a big screened in porch on our deck and roll-down canvas shades. Our Carolina wrens nest in the rolled up ends. Makes a mess but we can sit on the deck and watch them feed their chicks.
> ...




You should try cleaning up after big raptors in flight cages. I use a power washer!

I swear, you could put a roof on with that stuff.


----------

